# Favorite arc welder ?



## ome (Feb 11, 2015)

Want to get my first arc welder soon, and wondering which one and 30 or 50 amp for a 220 machine.
finishing hardy board inside shed, thinking of hooking up a 220 line with appropriate wire size and breaker size, before I close the wall where the electric panel boxes, then at that point any other future electric work will be running conduit and surface mounted.
Will bring the wire into a surface mount box right by the electric panel box and just leave the breaker off or disconnected until needed.


Thanks in advance for any information, 


Jon


----------



## JimDawson (Feb 11, 2015)

I would get the biggest welder that is in the budget.  You can always turn the power down.  Miller is top of the line.  I have both a Lincoln 120V MIG (the home model from the big box stores), and a Miller Syncrowave.  Both work just fine.  Sometimes I wish I had a 240V MIG, could use a bit more power.

Also, I would surface mount the breaker panel and run all of the wiring in conduit.  Much easier to maintain and make changes when you want to.


----------



## GarageGuy (Feb 11, 2015)

Put in 50A 220V service.  That will cover pretty much any welder you choose, as well as most other 220V equipment.  I have a different "favorite" welder for different kinds of jobs, so it depends mostly what you plan to do.  Get a machine that is considerably larger than what you think you will need.  As soon as you learn to use it, you will be happy you did.

I would recommend a MIG or TIG first because of the versatility they offer.  Stick welder if you plan to do lots of heavy welding.

GG


----------



## iron man (Feb 11, 2015)

I had this welder then sold it if I only could have one welder this would be it you can tig and stick you can weld just about any type of metal with great control. It is not terribly fast but very nice. I got rid of the foot pedal and went with a voltage control right on the handle. If you look around they can be had for around $1200 new. Ray

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lincoln-Square-Wave-TIG-175-Welder-K1478-5-/360849160813


----------



## Uglydog (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm no electrician.
I TIG and "stick/arc".
Never held a MIG torch.

I run a Lincoln PT225. I got her new and she was a much better machine than I was a welder.
Now I wish I had more control over the settings instead of letting the computer chips control what I do.
Historically TIG draws more amps than MIG.
New "chopper" technology presumably produces better welds, especially on aluminum, and draws less amps.

I maxed out my copper service with the 60amp PT225. Therefore, I need to think about what else I've got running when I crank up my amperage draw or I pop fuses. 

If I had it to do over I'd have run bigger copper to the panel from the main. But, I was following the 50amp rule when I chose the install. It's difficult to think way ahead. But, its not uncommon for me to have local friend over working on various mill/lathe/weld projects (no-not drinking beer). While one of us can be welding, I need to watch the amp settings.   


Daryl
MN


----------



## FOMOGO (Feb 12, 2015)

As mentioned above it really depends what you plan on using it for. As a beginner I would recommend starting out with a decent 220V MIG welder. It's easy to learn on and will cover 90% of what you may need to do. You can weld alum. with it (spool gun is best for this), and stainless with the right gas mix. TIG is nice, but most don't really need it and the learning curve is pretty steep. Mike


----------



## iron man (Feb 12, 2015)

FOMOGO said:


> As mentioned above it really depends what you plan on using it for. As a beginner I would recommend starting out with a decent 220V MIG welder. It's easy to learn on and will cover 90% of what you may need to do. You can weld alum. with it (spool gun is best for this), and stainless with the right gas mix. TIG is nice, but most don't really need it and the learning curve is pretty steep. Mike



 TIG is easy if you can weld or braze with a torch you can tig the only thing left is setting the machine and on some of them that is already done for you. You can also do much finer nicer work with a TIG. Ray


----------



## stern (Feb 12, 2015)

Its kind of a personal thing, but if your looking to get an arc to learn on, get one that is based around a DC inverter. I learned on an old CC transformer type AC/DC unit, and finally bought a small inverter one around Xmas. Make a huge difference on arc stability. I also depends a lot on what you want to weld. I have the big monster because I weld mostly heavy steel (1/8"-2") but grabbed the smaller unit for small stuff and portability. I have no time for MIG, as unless your going to spend $1500+ for a REAL unit with gas its just not worth it. While MIG is the easiest to learn, I have never found a use for it (had two MIGS I used as boat anchors) as I can do any weld needed with a stick or TIG.

As for running a 220 main for welding use, my advise is go as big as you can now. I ran a 50A run for my garage shop and I could kick myself now for not pulling a 100A. Not because I will ever use 100A, but because with that I would never have to worry about the load if I was running the big welder, TIG and plasma cutter at the same time.


----------



## ome (Feb 12, 2015)

stern said:


> Its kind of a personal thing, but if your looking to get an arc to learn on, get one that is based around a DC inverter. I learned on an old CC transformer type AC/DC unit, and finally bought a small inverter one around Xmas. Make a huge difference on arc stability. I also depends a lot on what you want to weld. I have the big monster because I weld mostly heavy steel (1/8"-2") but grabbed the smaller unit for small stuff and portability. I have no time for MIG, as unless your going to spend $1500+ for a REAL unit with gas its just not worth it. While MIG is the easiest to learn, I have never found a use for it (had two MIGS I used as boat anchors) as I can do any weld needed with a stick or TIG.
> 
> As for running a 220 main for welding use, my advise is go as big as you can now. I ran a 50A run for my garage shop and I could kick myself now for not pulling a 100A. Not because I will ever use 100A, but because with that I would never have to worry about the load if I was running the big welder, TIG and plasma cutter at the same time.


Thanks to everyone,
I listened to you guys when building my shed,up to what I could spend. 
I ran 100 amp to sub panel in shed. My favorite is Tig because of how clean the welds look, and the precision it offers. 
Mig and arc have too much splatter, and I guess the addition of the shielding gas might reduce or eliminate splatter. 
The one thing I like about mig is if in a awkward position, can use one hand to weld or tak and come back to it. 
I would like a 220 tig machine that can stick weld also, or is it the other way around. 
Should I stick with a miller machine, and if so, which one. 
Will plan on a 50 amp receptacle and a plug to fit the machines specs. 
Thanks in advance for all the information that you have given me already,


Ome


----------



## iron man (Feb 12, 2015)

Miller or lincoln are both nice machines I use to spray transfere with a mig it was fast quiet with no splatter I use a trigon gas but it has its limitations that is why I like a TIG better they do draw a lot of power but your not running an assembly line either. I just built a sppol gun for aluminum to work on a MIG but you cannot do anything real thin with it.. Ray

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/31056-Home-built-spool-gun-for-120V-wire-feed


----------



## Rbeckett (Feb 12, 2015)

My ultimate fave is the venerable old lincol Tombstone welder.  Get the AC/DC version and you will have it forever and never outgrow it limited capabilities.  It is only good for stick welding, but Damn it does such a great job and they last for literally generations.

Bob


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 12, 2015)

ome said:


> Want to get my first arc welder soon, and wondering which one and 30 or 50 amp for a 220 machine.
> finishing hardy board inside shed, thinking of hooking up a 220 line with appropriate wire size and breaker size, before I close the wall where the electric panel boxes, then at that point any other future electric work will be running conduit and surface mounted.
> Will bring the wire into a surface mount box right by the electric panel box and just leave the breaker off or disconnected until needed.
> 
> ...



Go with 50 amps service, you can power a large range of 220v welders with that kind of amps available .


----------



## iron man (Feb 12, 2015)

Ulma Doctor said:


> Go with 50 amps service, you can power a large range of 220v welders with that kind of amps available .



 After I retired from the machine shop I went back to school to be an electrician and I can tell you that even the small TIG welders draw around 75 Amps Go with at least a 100 amp panel I installed a 150 and I still could use some room. Ray


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 12, 2015)

iron man said:


> After I retired from the machine shop I went back to school to be an electrician and I can tell you that even the small TIG welders draw around 75 Amps Go with at least a 100 amp panel I installed a 150 and I still could use some room. Ray





inverter welders will pull less than 50 amps, i have a POWCON 300SS
it pulls 34 amps, puts out 300 amps @ 32v (3 phase) 60% duty cycle
the same welder wired single phase 230v will pull 41 amps @28v 60% duty cycle


----------



## JimDawson (Feb 13, 2015)

iron man said:


> After I retired from the machine shop I went back to school to be an electrician and I can tell you that even the small TIG welders draw around 75 Amps Go with at least a 100 amp panel I installed a 150 and I still could use some room. Ray




I've never actually checked the current draw on my Syncrowave 250, nor have I ever TIG welded at > 120 amps, but I have never tripped my 50 amp breaker.


----------



## 18w (Feb 13, 2015)

Ulma Doctor said:


> inverter welders will pull less than 50 amps, i have a POWCON 300SS
> it pulls 34 amps, puts out 300 amps @ 32v (3 phase)




Hey Mike I thought I was the only guy left with a POWCON! Mines a 200 amp and they are a great mig machine. I run a Lincoln 225 tig and the POWCON on a 50 amp circuit. Never tripped a breaker although Lincoln recommends a 60 amp circuit. For stick welding most of the time with 1/8" 7018 on a ac/dc machine you wouldn't run much over 100-120 amps on the dial setting so I would think most guys could get by with a 50 amp circuit but I would opt for a larger one for down the road...or stick with inverter machines. If cost were no object i would have a Miller Dynasty!

Darrell


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 13, 2015)

18w said:


> Hey Mike I thought I was the only guy left with a POWCON! Mines a 200 amp and they are a great mig machine. I run a Lincoln 225 tig and the POWCON on a 50 amp circuit. Never tripped a breaker although Lincoln recommends a 60 amp circuit. For stick welding most of the time with 1/8" 7018 on a ac/dc machine you wouldn't run much over 100-120 amps on the dial setting so I would think most guys could get by with a 50 amp circuit but I would opt for a larger one for down the road...or stick with inverter machines. If cost were no object i would have a Miller Dynasty!
> 
> Darrell



Hey Darrell,
i also have a POWCON 200, that i use as a dedicated mig for stainless.
i love the songs they sing to you while you are using them.

the Dynasty is a sweet unit, no doubt.

if i ever find an old Miller Syncrowave 300 pulse rig that isn't gold plated i'll snatch it up in a second.
i learned 2 processes on that machine in school, i felt confident in all positions with that rig)


----------



## 18w (Feb 13, 2015)

Ulma Doctor said:


> Hey Darrell,
> i also have a POWCON 200, that i use as a dedicated mig for stainless.
> i love the songs they sing to you while you are using them.
> 
> ...




Yup those Syncrowaves are bullet proof and pulse is handy. 300 amp.... needs a electrical service that will cost an arm and a leg if you don't have it already! Needs over a 100 amp breaker. Upon just looking at my Lincoln 225 paperwork it shows input 42amp "effective, 85amp max. 225amp 10% duty cycle, 180 amp 20% and 90amp 100%.  In my previous post I said 60 amp but I think that was the Lincoln salesman telling me what I could get away with...not what is "right" but I have welded at 200 amps and so far no fires!:lmao:

Darrell


----------



## GarageGuy (Feb 13, 2015)

iron man said:


> After I retired from the machine shop I went back to school to be an electrician and I can tell you that even the small TIG welders draw around 75 Amps Go with at least a 100 amp panel I installed a 150 and I still could use some room. Ray



My Everlast PowerPro 256 is rated at 250 amps TIG, 200 amps stick, and 60 amps plasma.  220V draw is max 42amps according to specs.

Here are the specs:  http://www.everlastgenerators.com/product/multi-process-tig-stick-plasma/powerpro-256s

GG


----------



## iron man (Feb 13, 2015)

JimDawson said:


> I've never actually checked the current draw on my Syncrowave 250, nor have I ever TIG welded at > 120 amps, but I have never tripped my 50 amp breaker.



 That true but if he is running a panel out to his shop and he only installs a 50 amp main there is nothing left for lights, other machines space heater de-humidfier air conditioning TV nothing  (typical man cave). My Lincoln max draw was 65 amp it took out a 50 amp breaker but just once. All I am saying is I would just go a bit bigger for future expansion. Ray


----------



## JimDawson (Feb 13, 2015)

iron man said:


> That true but if he is running a panel out to his shop and he only installs a 50 amp main there is nothing left for lights, other machines space heater de-humidfier air conditioning TV nothing  (typical man cave). My Lincoln max draw was 65 amp it took out a 50 amp breaker but just once. All I am saying is I would just go a bit bigger for future expansion. Ray



Agreed, I wasn't suggesting a 50 amp service.  I would definitely go with at least a 100 amp if possible.

Amps are like toilet paper, you can never have too much.:lmao:


----------



## ome (Feb 18, 2015)

JimDawson said:


> Agreed, I wasn't suggesting a 50 amp service.  I would definitely go with at least a 100 amp if possible.
> 
> Amps are like toilet paper, you can never have too much.:lmao:


----------



## ome (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks for all your advice. 
Knowing that I will eventually want to learn Tig, 
And am hearing that arc or stick welding is very smoky for in the shed welding, I am now looking into a good 220 mig machine that could go to 1/2" or close. 
Have 100 amp service in shed, and just put in a 50 220 receptacle just waiting for that special welder. 
Is there a tig inverter machine that would run on a 50 amp outlet 220?
Thanks,
Jon


----------



## GA Gyro (Feb 18, 2015)

GarageGuy said:


> My Everlast PowerPro 256 is rated at 250 amps TIG, 200 amps stick, and 60 amps plasma.  220V draw is max 42amps according to specs.
> 
> Here are the specs:  http://www.everlastgenerators.com/product/multi-process-tig-stick-plasma/powerpro-256s
> 
> GG



A TIG welder is down the road a bit for me... however this is the one I am interested in so far. Friend at the hanger who has over a decade of professional welding background bought one recently... the 256S model... says it is GREAT!
I might mention Amazon has a good deal on it!

I have a vintage 1999 Lincoln gas fired (20HP Kohler) stick welder.  Does AC and DC+/DC-... nice unit.  Also is an 8K (continuous) standby genset. 

I agree that a 100A service in the shop is a good idea.


----------

